# Lead poisoning in NW Iowa cattle



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

http://www.siouxlandmatters.com/news/local-news/40-counting-cattle-dead-due-to-intentional-lead-poisoning


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

That is terrible. If it was intentional, I hope they catch the dirtbag that did it.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Kind of peculiar.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

That is so wrong on so many levels. I guess I would find it hard to believe it wasn't foul play. Obviously he has been raising cattle there many years, and levels of lead high enough in water would surely be noticed before now.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Im sure if inspected close enough they probably found pieces of the battery in the feed, shredded up hard plastic would be bad enough on em.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

If it was intentional, the person who did this needs about 165 grains of lead poisoning.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I always leave the door open on our Jaylor when done, then I take a glance inside before starting a batch to check for cats or maybe even a raccoon in it, guess I better look for batteries as well.


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

Ever who done that is as bad as a terrorist and should be dealt with as so they should turn them over to the people of the farm and let them give them ever what they fill is just.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

That makes me mad.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

It is hard for me to understand the mindset of someone who would to something like that.

It would not do for me to find out who did something like that.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

A few years ago, some juvenile delinquents went up to a ladies horses and enticed them to the fence at which time they shot both of the horses with shotguns.....they were juveniles so they got slapped on the wrist, I'm bettin they are in jail today.....


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

We have a local gent who decided to try raising sheep. He leased and fenced 40 acres and bought sheep from Texas.

Someone dropped an open bag of ammonia nitrate over the fence on the main road. He had sheep dead at the bag the next morning.

Someone shot the windows at the new high school 1/2 mile from me with a .22. An alpaca in a pasture close by was also shot with a .22 the same night. It was after a rival school lost a football game. Figure it was high school kids and alcohol from the little town up the road.

We do not have much crime around here, even with the city transplant invasion. Now that there are more houses and subdivisions there have been some break ins.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I wouldnt have thought there would be enought lead in a battery to kill that many cattle. Someone obviously knew what they were doing. Sad to say it, but it was probably another farmer that he pissed off. I cant see the general public being that knowledgable about livestock and feeding them to throw a battery in the mixer.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I've heard of cattle licking the exterior of a junk battery left out in pasture with deadly affects so I think it won't take much lead consumption to kill one bovine.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

PaMike said:


> I wouldnt have thought there would be enought lead in a battery to kill that many cattle. Someone obviously knew what they were doing. Sad to say it, but it was probably another farmer that he pissed off. I cant see the general public being that knowledgable about livestock and feeding them to throw a battery in the mixer.


I find the thought of another farmer doing it a lot more depressing than a neighborhood punk.

Also have some shredded up plastic as well, maybe the plastic caused some cuts in the mouths and stomachs of the cattle causing the lead to even be more readily absorbed.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

The farming community around my parts is getting less friendly. The bigger they get the meaner they act. For example, small crop farmer in my area got the short end of the stick from a longtime landlord. Big dairy came down offered well above market for the 600 acres. Grain farmer was never notified or given a chance. All he got was" get your corn off by Nov 15 we have fall tillage to do."
Back to the battery,bad deal. Definitely sounds sketchy.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

hillside hay said:


> The farming community around my parts is getting less friendly. The bigger they get the meaner they act. For example, small crop farmer in my area got the short end of the stick from a longtime landlord. Big dairy came down offered well above market for the 600 acres. Grain farmer was never notified or given a chance. All he got was" get your corn off by Nov 15 we have fall tillage to do."
> Back to the battery,bad deal. Definitely sounds sketchy.


That is so sad. I am a firm believer in that you reap what you sow.....money just absolutely ruins many people. I know this happens all the time in ag, but that doesn't make it any easier to accept.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

It ruins a lot of people......just look at Hollywood it ruined 99% of them.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Vol said:


> That is so sad. I am a firm believer in that you reap what you sow.....money just absolutely ruins many people. I know this happens all the time in ag, but that doesn't make it any easier to accept.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Well the way things are going this year, doesn't look like I will be "ruined" this year. Maybe next year...


----------

